# Update on Chloe Thursday Jan. 11th



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Thursday Jan. 11th Spoke with Dede briefly this morning. There is no news. Dede went up to see the Vet in the A.M. (please remember they are 14 hrs. ahead of us.....so it was our night last night.) Anyway, Chloe was not on a drip, and Dede mentioned a few things that Jaimie has told her. The vet got angry







Anyway, then Dede asked for a copy of Chloe's lab work and the vet told her she was busy at the moment and would get to it later.







So hopefull after Fay has had time to sleep on this....maybe she will give Dede more news this morning (night for us). I expect to be speaking with Dede around 9 P.M. our time. I will let you know if I hear any new news. Thanks for all the prayers, thoughts, and donations. *

________________________________________________________________________________
______



Just spoke with Dede and here is an update on little Miss Chloe.....

Fay (Vet) rang and said that Chloe is not eating and thinks it may be because she is home sick. She is also vomiting which could be due to the meds. So she let Dede bring Chloe home for the night to try to get her to settle down. Dede brought her home and has managed to get her to eat just a couple of chicken morsels. She has to go back in the morning to get her pain injection along with all her antibiotics. Dede is not sure whether the vet will keep her for the day or if she will just bring her back in the evening for her meds again. Here are a couple of pictures of the little sausage. Please continue to pray for her. She is one sore little girl. That incision is 7 inches long.

[attachment=18044:attachment] 

[attachment=18045:attachment]


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh my gosh. Poor little Chloe.







Continued prayers and good thoughts are headed their way.







Thank you for the update!


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh My!!!! The poor little girl!!!

I'm so happy that they let her come home


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness what an intense incision--I had no idea...I'm speechless. I will pray with all my strength for Chloe's recovery and please pass along my love to Dede and thanks to Fay. Thank you for udating us


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ouch! Poor little baby!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank so much for the update Pat. Poor little Chloe. Wow that incision looks really large. Prayers and postive thoughts going out to Dede and Chloe.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my...I wasn't expecting to see an incision that long; that wld be like us having an incision almost the length of our body. I will be praying and thinking of Chloe ALL DAY long, poor little girl, she's been through so much.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I lift little Chloe to you, you know all about her and all about the infection that is trying to take over her body, Father I ask that you would touch her this very moment and she would heal faster then anyone expected. I ask Father that you would give her a desire to eat and that she would begin eating and drinking lots of water. I also ask Father that you would be with Deedee and her husband, I ask that you would bring a peace in their lives and rest to their bodies. I ask this all in the name of our precios Lord Jesus AMEN


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Continuing prayers for our sweet little Sausage Chloe


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update! I sure hope she improves quickly. That is one huge incision. OUCH! No wonder she doesn't feel much like eating.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Poor little baby.

Omigosh she must be so sore.Thinking of her

Sue and Bents


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh poor baby! I hope she feels better in no time


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I guess I'm not very strong today. Those photos of dear Chloe just made me cry. 

Okay -- get on track here, Kim. Back to KNOWING that she is healing and getting stronger every day!

Thank you for updating us -- it's what I immediately come on to SM to see.

Fight, Chloe, fight!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Poor Chloe! Send more prayers Chloe's way!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm keeping her in my thoughts


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the update Pat! I'm glad they're together. Did Dede mention whether or not the vet is worried that the not eating/vomiting could be a sign of the stitches not "taking"? Poor sweet baby! And Dede - I'll bet she's _exhausted_! I continue to send love, prayers and hugs. And positive thoughts! Nothing but positive thoughts!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Pat, thank you for the update on Chloe. My heart goes out to Dede, Derek, and Chloe. I can't imagine how upset they must be about her. I hope the little sausage does better at home.
[attachment=18046:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Our poor little sausage. She must be happy to be at home. Dede, I know you will continue to take good care of her. May you both find the strength you need. You are in our prayer intentions.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor Chloe, that is one he$$ of an incision. I hope she starts to eat more now that she's home. Continued prayers and positive thoughts for our darling sausage Chloe.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

poor Chloe....I'm sending prayers for her recovery.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

poor little thing, maybe plan crackers would help, when i had my own operation i could not stop throwing up, so maybe a tiny bit of saltines will obsorb the meds 
kathy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the update Pat, still praying and sending hugs Dede and Chloe's way.

Lynda


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

poor Chloe


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

oh my gosh the poor little baby


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hang in there Chloe and dede


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

That just makes you want to cry.








Praying for Chloe & Dede.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, what a horrible incision.

I know whan Lady was so sick from ketoacidosis a few years ago my vet let me bring her home at night and it helped a lot. I could get her to eat and she would sleep better here. Home really can be the best medicine.

I will continue to pray for little Chloe.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

> That just makes you want to cry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITA! I am uplifting Chloe in prayer. Try to stay strong.


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my.. poor little Chloe. At least she is getting some of the love and comforts of home.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ouch








my poor little Chloe girlfriend







we think about her everyday and still praying really hard. I don't know how Dede does it. She is one good mommy and Chloe is so lucky to have her


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Poor little Chloe. Our thoughts and prayers are with her and the whole family. I hope she will start feeling better very soon.


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

Dede & Chloe,

You are in my thoughts and prayers. Chloe please get well soon, we will pray for you!
Candy & Minnie


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Poor little Chloe and Dede.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my, poor little Chloe







that is a very large incision, my thoughts and prayers are going out for little sausage and Dede and Derek








Thank you Pat for the update


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Poor baby!!!
I was so shocked to see the length.








I pray she will heal soon. Stay strong


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh, Dede, that's terrible! Our poor little Chloe.......I hope the vet took care of everything that could be causing her trouble. With that incision she should have been able to check every organ in there!







She must have been able to get a good look at her adrenal glands to see if that is the site of the cause of her Cushing's. Be sure to ask about that.

Still remembering you both in prayer.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh dear. How this breaks my heart. Chloe, you little sweetie, stay calm, don't over-eat too much too soon, but, do nibble some morsels and have something to drink. We want you to be well but know you have to take your time because you have been through a great big surger-bellies.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

"s for Chloe!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

After my breath caught in my throat, I could only burst into tears. Prayers and good thoughts for this little angel and her angel of a mom. Please Father, help this little one. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Dede... I know that looks to be a pretty big incision... and it is! But I recall Missy's incision when she had part of her bladder removed...being so much bigger ( to me anyway) than I had imagined it would be. It does appear Chloes is a bit larger but it truly is amazing how quickly they do heal up. 
Chloe, darlin' you be a good girl and eat and get that nourishment you need to get better fast! 
Will be keeping my eye out for updates and will of course continue the prayers for our little girl!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Stay Strong Chloe and Dede







You are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope Chloe recovers soon , I'm sure she was glad to be back home . Sarah


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You both will continue to be in my prayers. Get well quick little Miss Chloe!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Poor baby my prayers are going strong here.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Poor Chloe







Still praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I can't believe this thread just now came up as "new" for me. OMG!! Poor Chloe. This is just so sad for Chloe and for Dede. I hope and pray things are soon on the upswing. Thanks so much for the upate. They've been on my mind.....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That incision looks so irritated. Poor little Chloe. She remains in our thoughts and prayers. 

Pat, thank you for updating us.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Poor Chloe.







I had no idea they had to make such a huge incision. Poor little girl must be so sore.







I'm happy to hear that she's doing ok.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I think a lot of that irritation is razor burn..but I could be wrong..


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh that poor baby!







I'll continue to pray for her complete recovery.


----------



## Rita (Nov 13, 2006)

> Heavenly Father, I lift little Chloe to you, you know all about her and all about the infection that is trying to take over her body, Father I ask that you would touch her this very moment and she would heal faster then anyone expected. I ask Father that you would give her a desire to eat and that she would begin eating and drinking lots of water. I also ask Father that you would be with Deedee and her husband, I ask that you would bring a peace in their lives and rest to their bodies. I ask this all in the name of our precios Lord Jesus AMEN[/B]



Amen!! In your name sweet Jesus, Amen! 

Hugs and kisses to her mommy too, this has to be so tough!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Poor Chloe







I am glad she is home with Mom.

Cathy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

poor little sausage







i bet a dose of mommy-tlc is just what she needs though. she will continue to be in my thoughts!!!!!

xoxoxoxo,
ann marie and the "miss chlowe, you bettew get well soon, i get newvous when you awe sick....and i'm awlmost out of peanut buttew!!!! i eat wots and wots of peanut buttew when i am newvous!!!!" buttercup


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

How sad







Dede hang in there, we are all praying for the little sausage

















Get better soon sweet Chloe























[attachment=18063:attachment]


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Poor sweet Chloe...I'm still praying for a speedy recovery. Just being with her mommy will help!

Judie and Jasmyne


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh my gosh. sending love your way, dede & chloe.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh my, oh my....I am not very strong either....







I can't believe how long that incision is!!







*

*At least little Miss Chloe got to go home even for a little while. Our prayers are continuous for her and Dede.*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, the poor little boo boo. Get well soon Chloe! Lots of hugs and tail wags from Sophie.









Linda and Sophie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Continued hugs and prayers for Chloe, Dede and hubby!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I can't believe I just now found this update. Dede I am soooooo sorry,I never imagined her incision was that big.







Poor little Chloe,she must be awful sore. I'm praying she gets better really soon. Hang in there Dede. I know it must be terrible for you,I wish I could help.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Dear friends at SM....*



*9th January 2007 6.30pm west aussie time.*

*just a real quick update on the little sausage.... She is not doing too good.














Ive had her home with me again today. She had just the tinyiest bit of chicken breast and rice this morning but doesnt want to eat this evening. *



*She wants to drink lots of water but Im being careful with it. *



*Ive tried her with some nutrigel but she only just has a couple of licks and no more.














*



*I will update my post also. I just want to say thank you Pat for putting this on for me last night. I just wasnt up to doing it.*



*Im so worried for Chloe. Thank you all for your prayers. Please keep them up.*



*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the little sausage from down under*


























EDIT: 7.30PM Chloe back in hospital - see my original post




























for more information.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Heavenly Father, I lift little Chloe to you, you know all about her and all about the infection that is trying to take over her body, Father I ask that you would touch her this very moment and she would heal faster then anyone expected. I ask Father that you would give her a desire to eat and that she would begin eating and drinking lots of water. I also ask Father that you would be with Deedee and her husband, I ask that you would bring a peace in their lives and rest to their bodies. I ask this all in the name of our precios Lord Jesus AMEN[/B]





AMEN


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Dede, she will eat. She might know instinctively what is best for her right now. My Kokopelli was on intravenous for seven days after the surgery and ate only the tiniest bites the first ten days.

I wonder if small amounts of a strained meat baby food might be a little easier for her to tolerate, swallow? If you put it in an oral syringe, you can give it much the way you give the nutrical (nutrigel), a little at a time into the corner of her mouth--but ask your doctors and don't listen to me.

Continued prayers. She's still in a major recovery mode from major surgery.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Hugs and_ prayers_ for Chloe, and you too.










ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh, she looks so bruised and swollen---it just breaks my heart. I pray that she starts improving and healing quickly.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Bump.....please see the front page of this thread....I put the update there.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Pat. I guess everyone has their egos, Fay included. I hope she doesn't let it get in the way here. Dede is entitled to be assertive in this situation, and Fay shouldn't be surprised that Dede ask pointed questions--this is her baby, after all. I hope you're right, and a good night's sleep will calm her down. Please let us know if you get another update tonight, and give Dede my love.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

OMG is that a new pic of the incision or the same one Dede posted the other day? It looks terribly red.














Poor Chloe.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Is Chloe eating and drinking? If not and the vet doesn't have her on a drip, how is she getting any nutrients?

Wouldn't the drip be to give her nurtients if shes not eating or eating much?


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm feeling so helpless. I'm sorry the vet got angry and I understand the feeling of being monitored by a hundred or more friends across the oceans, but, why not fluids?

Honestly, I've never heard of an animal or human who is experiencing pancreatitis AND not eating, NOT being given at least sub cutaneous fluids, but, in Chloe's situation, I don't understand why she isn't on intravenous.

Kokopelli (my cat) was on intravenous for a good seven days post surgery.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

This thing about Dede not being able to ask questions suggested by Jaimie without making her vet mad is bunk! So is not giving her copies of all the lab work. This Fay is starting to worry me. I asked Dede yesterday if Fay had Chloe on IV fluids. It seemed like she didn't by the way Dede talked about moving her around from her house to the vets house, etc. If she is suffering from pancreatitis she probably shouldn't be eating and would have to be on IV's. She needs fluids more than food. Either way pancreatitis or abdominal infection she needs IV antibiotics.

I just pray Fay knowns what she is doing (medically). It's too bad she isn't open to Dede being involve in Chloe's care by talking to a friend who is a vet. If I want to bring up something Jaimie mentions I just tell my vet the truth. I have a friend on the net who has Maltese and happens to be a vet. If he doesn't agree completely, he lets me decide which advice to follow. If it bothers him he doesn't show it.







I keep a complete file on all Frosty's medical care and know I have a right to do that.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> I'm feeling so helpless. I'm sorry the vet got angry and I understand the feeling of being monitored by a hundred or more friends across the oceans, but, why not fluids?
> 
> Honestly, I've never heard of an animal or human who is experiencing pancreatitis AND not eating, NOT being given at least sub cutaneous fluids, but, in Chloe's situation, I don't understand why she isn't on intravenous.
> 
> Kokopelli (my cat) was on intravenous for a good seven days post surgery.[/B]


yes this was my concern and why dede went to her vet. i hope dede gets the care she needs and is on the mend


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm not having good feeling here now either







I've been thinking since the day Fay said that " just remember that she is a senior dog since she was 7 years old"







I think she could have done more tests before the surgery , like the blood work !! ( I might be wrong here but so far I think she just did that after the surgery) but we just have to think about future now and pray that she knows what she is doing. I hope Dede can call the other hospital and get another opinion.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

With any of the resources I've sought out in reference to pancreatitis... IV FLUIDS is the normal protocol. It just makes common sense to me.. hydration is so important. I think if it were me I'd seek a reputable website and just print the recommended protocol and take it to the vet.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Anorexia, inappetance is a viscious cycle. The being gets nauseated, dehydrated (cann't therefore smell the aromas that spark appetite), and the more they don't eat, the more they cannot eat. Plus, how on earth can the infection be helped out of the system, the inflamation of the pancrease be calmed, without the addition of fluids. I'm no doctor, but, basic commons sense says keep the electrolytes in balance and the patient hydrated.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> With any of the resources I've sought out in reference to pancreatitis... IV FLUIDS is the normal protocol. It just makes common sense to me.. hydration is so important. I think if it were me I'd seek a reputable website and just print the recommended protocol and take it to the vet.[/B]


 thats what she did that made her vet angry...i sent her to site with good info on pancreatitis...also told her that that amylase can also be a sign that the sutures in her ceacum are failing and may not be pancreatitis and that they should be checking for leaks


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317931
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eee Gad... I guess I should feel so blessed our vet never took issue with stuff like that. I was always bringing info in and asking questions.. if it was something she felt was not the proper thing for Missy she'd explain to me why .. and I'd understand and it made sense. If it was something she was unfamiliar with..she'd say "let me check it out and we'll see".. and she would ...and sometimes yes sometimes no..depending on what it was. She was always open to discussing anything I brought up and never took offense. I never doubted her expertise... and dhe knew that...but I know there is no way possible she could research and be aware of "new-stuff" and still attend to all her patients and have some kind of life of her own. I guess she knew where I was coming from.. not that I doubted her.. just that I had the time. 
In this case with the pancreatitis.. it just seems elementary though... about the fluids I mean. She does seem to be a caring vet and has been there for Chloe thru that terrible bout with the "bug" she had... I guess I just don't understand this.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> She does seem to be a caring vet and has been there for Chloe thru that terrible bout with the "bug" she had... I guess I just don't understand this.[/B]


 

Being caring and kind hearted does not make a vet necessarily good at medicine and diagnosis--unfortunately she may not be both. We can hope.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no, I had hoped she was doing better, we just have to keep praying that God will lead Deedee to the right vet.
Father please be with Miss Chloe, Lord I ask that you would help Deedee find the help she needs. I ask this all in the precious name of Jesus Christ.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

OMG.... poor baby! My thoughts are with you







It's hard enough looking at Moxies little spay incision.... that must be heart wrenching! I pray for a speedy recovery.


----------

